# Interesting log of tank



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

Man after reading all 23 pages it still blows me away at how people ripped this guy apart, yet he still went on.

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=923295&perpage=25&pagenumber=1

Still pretty carzy tank. Jus wanted to share...


----------

